# h. pylori eradication linked to Gerd or IBS?



## ajhawk (Nov 13, 2011)

This summer I tested positive for h. pylori. I had the stomach flu and my doctor tested for it randomly. I did the antibiotic therapy and after that all of my stomach issues really started (never had problems before this). I was retested three different times and was always negative for h. pylori. Since then I've been having minor heartburn, my stomach gurgles all throughout the day, I get gurgling in my throat, bloating, gas, alternation between constipation and diarrhea. With all that though I'd say the thing that bothers me the worst is the constant burping. I always have these small little burps that get stuck in my throat. I will burp to relieve pressure and it comes right back. Oddly.. the burping and most of my symptoms go away when I lay down, I've always heard if it is acid reflux then it is worse upon laying down. I'm not sure at this point if the zantac I've been taking has caused diarrhea or I just have IBS. I've been to the GI doctor and all he told me was that he probably wouldn't find anything on and endoscopy and he thinks I have aerophagia from my palatal expander. I'm beyond frustrated at this point because this sure feels like more than just swallowing air. I have a two year old son I'm trying to keep up with during the day and I never feel good. Any advice or suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## FONDUE (May 11, 2012)

See a naturopathic or better yet start with medical grade probiotics you need to rebuild the good flora Antibiotics are horrible it is like throwing a bom b on an ant to kill it ..it it too much that is why chinese medicine gently kill the invader and sweeps them out. But you really do needa diagnosis before you see them.


----------



## WeirdBodySyndrome (Oct 22, 2012)

FONDUE said:


> See a naturopathic or better yet start with medical grade probiotics you need to rebuild the good flora Antibiotics are horrible it is like throwing a bom b on an ant to kill it ..it it too much that is why chinese medicine gently kill the invader and sweeps them out. But you really do needa diagnosis before you see them.


Careful with the ancient chinese or indian "medicine". They might not be tested scientifically. Besides, the ancient people did not even have microscopes and other such equipment needed to observe microbes like Helicobacter pylori. If someone claims ancient cures or palliatives for microbial problems, watchout.


----------



## maverick3934 (Jan 1, 2013)

look up SIBO


----------

